# Need New Hydration Pack



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My favourite Ultimate Directions pack is wearing out and I'm starting to look for a new bag. My rides vary from 2 to 4+ hours and some days I travel pretty light but a lot of times I need to carry food and extra clothes, rain jacket, smallish pads, helmet ect. I occasionally carry a full face helmet. I want good ventilation for my back. I almost always carry my regular helmet on my pack for climbing up the logging roads. Suggestions?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd consider the Osprey Zealot. Osprey makes great packs and offers a lifetime guarantee. 

They are replacing the 10L and 16L packs with a single 15L. As a result the older ones are currently on sale if that's of interest. I plan to buy the new one this spring to replace an aging Dakine Drafter. I think Osprey makes better packs. 

A few other companies have started to fill that niche of a medium sized bag that can carry a helmet and armor. In addition to Osprey and Dakine. Camelbak has the Asset, for example, and Evoc has a few options.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

I am between the camelback hawg because of how the back is set up (see pic), as the pads allow air to flow comfortably through the back, and the Osprey Raptor. Both are 14L.

I have friends with both of them and they like them both. I also have a lobo that had the same back as the hawg, and I really like the airflow due to how the lads are set up on the back.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

I went from an Ultimate Directions to an Ergon. I love the adjustable yoke, similar to the Ultimate Directions, that allow me to adjust it for my long torso and get the weight setting on my hips. The only issue is it doesn't have a place to strap an helmet or pads onto the exterior. Other than that it's aces.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I love my Raptor14. I often carry my pad's or trail clearing stuff in back. It tore the other day after getting caught on something and I posted on here and Osprey responded to send it in they will cover it under their lifetime guaranty and if they cant fix it they replace it.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Elbastardo, I hope you are charging your battery.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been happy with my MULE. You can fit more than you might think, I did a 6 hour with it and was fine with food, pump, tube, rain shell, full water, couple extra gatorades. HAWG is a little bigger but the back flow design is similar. I think either would be fine for what you described.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I went with the Dakine Nomad and regret it. The pack looks like it has plenty of room but a full 100 oz bladder takes up most of the interior space. Like you, I prefer to go light, but in the spring/fall/winter months I like to carry extra clothes and this pack wont fit everything inside along with food, water and tools. It does have a helmet pocket on the backside of the pack that I end up using to store my jacket. Also, I've never had a pack that bounces around on my back as much as the Nomad. Personally, I think it's a terrible design. Oh, well...I do get plenty of compliments on the looks though.


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Got a CB Volt 13 LR (lumbar reservoir) for xmas and like the low weight displacement including the bladder. It still gives ya a wet spot at base of spine but otherwise back is dry and weight-free. It's very light, but roomy enough for 2-4 hr rides. I like the two belt stows on each side for phone, keys, wallet, whatever so you don't have to take pack off to get at 'em. Helmet clips yes.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

CrashTheDOG said:


> I went from an Ultimate Directions to an Ergon. I love the adjustable yoke, similar to the Ultimate Directions, that allow me to adjust it for my long torso and get the weight setting on my hips. The only issue is it doesn't have a place to strap an helmet or pads onto the exterior. Other than that it's aces.


Well, I finally decided and ordered an Ergon BX3.

ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS

I have been using it for a few weeks and it has been pretty great. I have lots of room for extra clothing, pads, and my helmet. I love that I was able to adjust the yoke so that the pack sits low and the hip belt actually sits down on my hips, not across my stomach. The only issue I have is that it's not waterproof and the rain cover could be designed better. I cut a hole for the drinking tube and reinforced it with som stitching and it stays in place better now. It is quite light and airy on my back, but the materials are light to achieve the weight so time will tell how it holds up. Anyway if you are looking for a pack, definitely check out Ergon.


----------



## VicoRuiz (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm also between the camelbak hawg and the osprey zealot 15. Any suggestions between both? Are either bladders any special? Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I have been using the Camelbak MULE and love it, I use it for medium to long rides. Holds a good size first aid kit, multi tool, tube, C02 and hand pump, light windbreaker, sunglasses and some misc. stuff. My Bell Super 2R fits on the back perfectly as well. I'd get the HAWG if you plan to carry more though. I like how the bladder has a quick disconnect from the hose which makes it so easy to clean and dry out. Also the design of the back allows for excellent ventilation. I've looked at the Osprey at REI as well and it would be splitting hairs on which is better. One thing if you buy from REI they have a great return policy if you do not like the item, can't get hurt that way. Good luck!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my review of the Osprey Raptor 14 vs. Camelbak MULE NV. I purchased the Osprey at REI and I am extremely happy with my choice.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/my-2-cents-osprey-raptor-14-vs-camelbak-mule-nv-990978.html


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

IMO most packs ride too high for mountain biking. My old Ultimate Directions had an adjustable yoke so you could get it to sit lower, and so does my new Ergon. I looked at Osprey, but they sit too high for me.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

How are the reservoirs on packs that arent camelbak? Ive only used camelbaks and I love how the reservoirs stay clean and dont seem to get funky. Whatever treatment they use seems to really work well. They're not really the most comfortable things ever, so Im looking at other brands now. That ergon looks good.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd check out these newly designed Camelbak packs called Palos they sit on the lumbar vs hanging off the shoulders. An interesting concept.

Eurobike 2015: CamelBak Palos lumbar pack frees the back - Mtbr.com


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I use a camelbak bladder, they're convenient and reliable. I may check out that Camelbak Palos fanny pack for short rides. Not sure how secure a fanny pack will be, but curious. The other new Camelbaks look good too.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

My osprey bladder is awsome. Treated like the camel back. But IMHO the bite /valve is far superior to camel back. No leaking down my leg.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I use a camelbak bladder, they're convenient and reliable. I may check out that Camelbak Palos fanny pack for short rides. Not sure how secure a fanny pack will be, but curious. The other new Camelbaks look good too.


My riding buddy uses the fanny pack style as he hates having the pack on his back due to weight and heat, he said it makes it easier to move around on the bike. I've gone over the bars a few times and landed on my back and it was my hydration pack that kept my back from being hurt, it was like an air bag....LOL. So I consider it a layer of protection.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

been using camelbak mule nv for nearly 2 years already. its too much in terms of cargo space for my weekend rides so i opt to have a lobo sometimes. my priority is that i have 3L worth of h2o.

i agree that a backpack is hot specially on tropical summer and it isn't the most convenient no matter what tech/marketing guys design it... as long as its on your back, its going to be hot!

what i do like about mule is that we can use it not just for biking but for travel as well. the cargo space plus the helmet pouch and the 3L of h2o served its purpose when we had our travel.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I use the Lobo as well for shorter rides where I don't need the extra stuff. Iv'e never had any part of a Camelbak fail, been using them for biking, hiking and travel for over 10 years, not even a zipper has hung up so I figure for me why mess with success. There are so many good brands to choose from though which makes it challenging to find the right one.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> How are the reservoirs on packs that arent camelbak? Ive only used camelbaks and I love how the reservoirs stay clean and dont seem to get funky. Whatever treatment they use seems to really work well. They're not really the most comfortable things ever, so Im looking at other brands now. That ergon looks good.


I like the Osprey reservoir in the Raptor. It is treated like the Camelbak so it won't get funky. The back of it is harder plastic and it has a handle so it's easier to fill than my Camelbak was and easier to put in the backpack. It's not like pushing a rope if you know what I mean! The hose doesn't have a quick release, but to me that was irrelevant. The bite valve is different than Camelbak's but I'm getting used to it, and as mentioned above, it is leak proof.

Like TB said, it's about how it feels on your back and we all have different body styles. For me it boiled down to the Osprey just fitting me better.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

V8 hydration packs.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Fastline said:


> My riding buddy uses the fanny pack style as he hates having the pack on his back due to weight and heat, he said it makes it easier to move around on the bike. I've gone over the bars a few times and landed on my back and it was my hydration pack that kept my back from being hurt, it was like an air bag....LOL. So I consider it a layer of protection.


I've been looking at getting a Dainese ProPack, and it seems like it may suit the OP's needs as well.


----------



## Sarah Ireland (Jun 13, 2015)

I just got a Camelbak Charge. I love it ! I took it on a 2 hour ride and it was like I did not even have a bag on. The water weight is all on the lower back. There is lots of room for stuff I can bring snacks, multi tool, Pump, Water Purifier (Just in case I want to drink form a steam because I like to), extra Tube, dog leash, Little dog bowl for water, keys, iPhone, it has little Helmet clips on the side. All this and I still have a bit more room to spare.

I love this pack it feels good no pain. Getting the Hydration pack in and out of the back pocket is a bit awkward but once you do it a few times it is no big deal. They make one that holds 2 LR I got the 1 LR its been enough for me. I also bring a water purifier on long rides. So its not a big deal.

Here is the one I got. 
Amazon.com : Camelbak Products Charge 10 LR Hydration Backpack, Skydiver/Dove, 70-Ounce : Hiking Hydration Packs : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

This model isn't available yet, but I have a pre-release sample, and it's _extremely _comfortable.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Heres a review on the Shimano Unzen and its trick X harness

Tested: Shimano Unzen Hydration Bags ? Flow Mountain Bike

BTW guys this is abit of a thread dig if you havent noticed. And the OP dug it up with a reply into what he decided on.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Talking about hydration packs never gets old....LOL. I want to try that new Camelbak.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Heres a review on the Shimano Unzen and its trick X harness
> 
> Tested: Shimano Unzen Hydration Bags ? Flow Mountain Bike
> 
> BTW guys this is abit of a thread dig if you havent noticed. And the OP dug it up with a reply into what he decided on.


I like the harness but I can't strap my helmet or jacket on the outside?


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

+1 on the Osprey Zealot.
I have the 16l. Super comfortable, adjustable. Plenty of room, pockets, Lid Lock holder.
Oh, and then there's the lifetime warranty!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The one thing that stopped me from buying a Osprey, is that they ride too high. IMO the pack needs to sit low for mountain biking.


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Camelbak Volt*

Purchased a *Camelbak Volt* a few months back and loving it. A lot more comfortable with the weight lower and access to zippered pockets while still riding is awesome. Camelbak's Guarantee and Customer (phone) Service are outstanding in this day and age (although CS on their website leaves a bit to be desired).


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

MULE NV user here. usable both for biking and other travels.

but for short, and quickie rides, i find it too big and settle for a lobo.


----------



## WhoopDeeDoo (Aug 19, 2015)

Osprey Raptor 6 fits me perfectly. 

I'm 6'2" and 165 lbs

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

I have been using a shimano unzen 6 for 2 years now. Great bag. I use it with a Camelbak bladder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> This model isn't available yet, but I have a pre-release sample, and it's _extremely _comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 1023768


Can you provide any more info and experience? This pack is on my short-list to try and really think the design makes sense

I have a Lobo and Mule but am always adjusting and moving them around, especially when dropping down tech descents.


----------

